# Maldini: annuncio in serata? Voleva ruolo alla Marotta.



## admin (29 Giugno 2022)

Mediaset: l’annuncio del rinnovo di Maldini e Massara dovrebbe arrivare in serata. Rumors raccontano che Maldini aspirasse ad un ruolo come CEO, alla Marotta. Ma resterà dentro l’area tecnica con Massara.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: l’annuncio del rinnovo di Maldini e Massara dovrebbe arrivare in serata. Rumors raccontano che Maldini aspirasse ad un ruolo come CEO, alla Marotta. Ma resterà dentro l’area tecnica con Massara.


Adesso sono passati alle fasi della giornata


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: *l’annuncio del rinnovo di Maldini e Massara dovrebbe arrivare in serata. *Rumors raccontano che Maldini aspirasse ad un ruolo come CEO, alla Marotta. Ma resterà dentro l’area tecnica con Massara.



Siamo ancora al dovrebbe? Gestione pessima della vicenda da parte di tutti.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: l’annuncio del rinnovo di Maldini e Massara dovrebbe arrivare in serata. Rumors raccontano che Maldini aspirasse ad un ruolo come CEO, alla Marotta. Ma resterà dentro l’area tecnica con Massara.


Ma prima o dopo il TG??


----------



## Stex (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: l’annuncio del rinnovo di Maldini e Massara dovrebbe arrivare in serata. Rumors raccontano che Maldini aspirasse ad un ruolo come CEO, alla Marotta. Ma resterà dentro l’area tecnica con Massara.



siccome i giornalai non sanno nulla. avrà già firmato da un pezzo. e si devono inventare notizie x destabilizzare l'ambiente che e sereno... anche perché sono in ferie.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Adesso sono passati alle fasi della giornata



Tra poco si parlerà di minuti


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: l’annuncio del rinnovo di Maldini e Massara dovrebbe arrivare in serata. Rumors raccontano che Maldini aspirasse ad un ruolo come CEO, alla Marotta. Ma resterà dentro l’area tecnica con Massara.


son sicuro che non sapremo mai le richieste che ha fatto maldini, e se sono state accolte o meno.
è una pura trattativa di lavoro, altro che garante e mercato.


----------



## Mika (29 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Adesso sono passati alle fasi della giornata


E' un miglioramento


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: l’annuncio del rinnovo di Maldini e Massara dovrebbe arrivare in serata. Rumors raccontano che Maldini aspirasse ad un ruolo come CEO, alla Marotta. Ma resterà dentro l’area tecnica con Massara.


Ti credo che voleva un ruolo alla Marotta,solo con un ruolo simile in italia conti qualcosa. In ruoli tradizionali la si prende in quel posto. "Purtroppo" gli tocca fare l'onesto ,e questo in italia non paga. Ma lui in cuor suo sa che il Milan è più forte di tutto,lo ha dimostrato quest anno


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Giugno 2022)

Ho un sogno: Maldini che va davanti alle telecamere dicendo "ho firmato un mese fa".


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ti credo che voleva un ruolo alla Marotta,*solo con un ruolo simile in italia conti qualcosa. *In ruoli tradizionali la si prende in quel posto. "Purtroppo" gli tocca fare l'onesto ,e questo in italia non paga. Ma lui in cuor suo sa che il Milan è più forte di tutto,lo ha dimostrato quest anno



Ok, ma Maldini non sarebbe mai "onesto" come Marotta.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: l’annuncio del rinnovo di Maldini e Massara dovrebbe arrivare in serata. Rumors raccontano che Maldini aspirasse ad un ruolo come CEO, alla Marotta. Ma resterà dentro l’area tecnica con Massara.


Alle 23:59 di domani.


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: l’annuncio del rinnovo di Maldini e Massara dovrebbe arrivare in serata. Rumors raccontano che Maldini aspirasse ad un ruolo come CEO, alla Marotta. Ma resterà dentro l’area tecnica con Massara.


Come minimo uscirà il comunicato sul sito/app alle 23.59


----------



## __king george__ (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: l’annuncio del rinnovo di Maldini e Massara dovrebbe arrivare in serata. Rumors raccontano che Maldini aspirasse ad un ruolo come CEO, alla Marotta. Ma resterà dentro l’area tecnica con Massara.


comunque che a novembre Gazidis andrà via...mah..non sono per nulla sicuro


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: l’annuncio del rinnovo di Maldini e Massara dovrebbe arrivare in serata. Rumors raccontano che Maldini aspirasse ad un ruolo come CEO, alla Marotta. Ma resterà dentro l’area tecnica con Massara.


Capisco Maldini stia sui maroni ai rabbinacci, ma Massara ha bisogno dell'accompagnatore per rinnovare?


----------



## Igniorante (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: l’annuncio del rinnovo di Maldini e Massara dovrebbe arrivare in serata. Rumors raccontano che Maldini aspirasse ad un ruolo come CEO, alla Marotta. Ma resterà dentro l’area tecnica con Massara.



Maldini versione Marotta sarebbe stata la nostra definitiva resurrezione.
Ovviamente, come tutto quello che solitamente ci capita, è andata nel modo peggiore.
Speriamo almeno arrivi sto benedetto rinnovo.


----------



## ilPresidente (29 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Maldini versione Marotta sarebbe stata la nostra definitiva resurrezione.
> Ovviamente, come tutto quello che solitamente ci capita, è andata nel modo peggiore.
> Speriamo almeno arrivi sto benedetto rinnovo.



é presto 
Serve tempo anche per quello


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Maldini versione Marotta sarebbe stata la nostra definitiva resurrezione.
> Ovviamente, come tutto quello che solitamente ci capita,* è andata nel modo peggiore.*
> Speriamo almeno arrivi sto benedetto rinnovo.



Intanto io mi auguro che Maldini non decida di andarsene.


----------



## Giofa (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Intanto io mi auguro che Maldini non decida di andarsene.


Io ormai lo vedo come epilogo più probabile. Oggi sentivo Suma che come sempre non dice nulla però non so, non mi ha rassicurato


----------



## Igniorante (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Intanto io mi auguro che Maldini non decida di andarsene.



Sì sì infatti con una mano digitavo e con l'altra mi toccavo 
Intendevo tra l'opzione "resta plenipotenziario" e l'opzione "resta ma sempre sottomesso alla pezzenteria di Idiott".


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Io ormai lo vedo come epilogo più probabile. Oggi sentivo Suma che come sempre non dice nulla però non so, non mi ha rassicurato



Avrebbe tutto il diritto di farlo ma spero che resti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Giugno 2022)

Mi auguro Maldini vada via.
Non lo meritiamo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: l’annuncio del rinnovo di Maldini e Massara dovrebbe arrivare in serata. Rumors raccontano che Maldini aspirasse ad un ruolo come CEO, alla Marotta. Ma resterà dentro l’area tecnica con Massara.


un ruolo alla marotta, sarebbe il ruolo di quello che insegna agli arbitri come usare correttamente il var?


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi auguro Maldini vada via.
> Non lo meritiamo



Se resterà si prenderà pure insulti da qualcuno.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> un ruolo alla marotta, sarebbe il ruolo di quello che* insegna agli arbitri come usare correttamente il var? *



Marotta ha la vista lunga


----------



## unbreakable (29 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Capisco Maldini stia sui maroni ai rabbinacci, ma Massara ha bisogno dell'accompagnatore per rinnovare?


suppongo che visto hanno lavorato molto assieme, lo consideri nel team..

..comunque ora che ci penso in una partita dle milan a fine partita non stava piangendo?..mah non vorrei che siano decisioni prese da tempo ..


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Capisco Maldini stia sui maroni ai rabbinacci, ma Massara ha bisogno dell'accompagnatore per rinnovare?


sono legati a triplo filo maldini-massara-pioli-ibra


----------



## mil77 (29 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Maldini versione Marotta sarebbe stata la nostra definitiva resurrezione.
> Ovviamente, come tutto quello che solitamente ci capita, è andata nel modo peggiore.
> Speriamo almeno arrivi sto benedetto rinnovo.


Ma esattamente nel lavoro di tutti i giorni quali sono le differenze tra naldini e marotta? Così ad occhi come potere di firma dovrebbe averlo più alto maldini...


----------



## Giofa (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Avrebbe tutto il diritto di farlo ma spero che resti.


Vero ma non il 29/30 giugno. Avesse sbattuto la porta dieci giorni fa avrei capito, ora farebbe un danno anche al Milan di cui si è fatto garante


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: l’annuncio del rinnovo di Maldini e Massara dovrebbe arrivare in serata. Rumors raccontano che Maldini aspirasse ad un ruolo come CEO, alla Marotta. Ma resterà dentro l’area tecnica con Massara.


qualcuno mi sa spiegare le differenze tra i 2 ruoli maldini-marotta?

ieri qui leggevo che sono identici.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Vero ma non il 29/30 giugno. Avesse sbattuto la porta dieci giorni fa avrei capito, ora farebbe un danno anche al Milan di cui si è fatto garante



Infatti credo che resterà.


----------



## Rickrossonero (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: l’annuncio del rinnovo di Maldini e Massara dovrebbe arrivare in serata. Rumors raccontano che Maldini aspirasse ad un ruolo come CEO, alla Marotta. Ma resterà dentro l’area tecnica con Massara.


Ma lo sanno che per ricoprire la carica di CEO bisogna avere certe competenze?È proprio vero che al giorno d'oggi chiunque potrebbe fare il giornalista.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2022)

o letto alcune cose da mani nei capelli, me ne sto zitto fino a domani ore 23:59.


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Vero ma non il 29/30 giugno. Avesse sbattuto la porta dieci giorni fa avrei capito, ora farebbe un danno anche al Milan di cui si è fatto garante


Può essere, ma è anche vero che una battaglia si combatte fino all'ultimo istante. Aspetto per capirne di più.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

Che volesse fare il CEO onestamente non ci credo...


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono legati a triplo filo maldini-massara-pioli-ibra


Pioli è incatenato per adesso,ma perderà protezione.
Pensi che rischi anche Ibra?
Sta roba di essere legati ci sta, ma non so fino a che punto, è pur sempre un posto di lavoro e i ruoli sono differenti, non parliamo di un allenatore e del vice.


----------



## El picinin (29 Giugno 2022)

Io spero vada via,già c'è gente lo insulta ora,figuriamoci a fine mercato.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Giugno 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente nel lavoro di tutti i giorni quali sono le differenze tra naldini e marotta? Così ad occhi come potere di firma dovrebbe averlo più alto maldini...



Credo Maldini abbia più paletti ed anche per andare in bagno debba alzare la mano e chiedere il permesso al prof. Ivan di economia e gestione d'impresa.


----------



## mil77 (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> qualcuno mi sa spiegare le differenze tra i 2 ruoli maldini-marotta?
> 
> ieri qui leggevo che sono identici.


Sostanzialmente nulla nel lavoro di tutti i giorni, potrebbe cambiare qualcosa come potere di firma e quindi autonomia, ma da quello che si è visto in questi giorni il potere di firma di Marotta è molto limitato (il contratto di Inzaghi l'ha firmato Zhang non Marotta e si parla di un contratto di meno di 20 milioni). La differenza è che Maldini deve avere l'ok di Gazidis che deve avere quello della proprietà, mentre Marotta deve avere l'ok di Zhang


----------



## Devil man (29 Giugno 2022)

Intanto origi ha firmato con i nuovi AD


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> qualcuno mi sa spiegare le differenze tra i 2 ruoli maldini-marotta?
> 
> ieri qui leggevo che sono identici.


Secondo me la differenza sta nel fatto che Gazidis è un impiccione (vedi Ragnick alle spalle), mentre Antonello no.
Poi è ovvio che Antonello gestisca tutti i dipendenti e i conti, e poi concordi con Marotta gli investimenti, assieme a Zhang (proprietario presente, non come i nostri).


----------



## mil77 (29 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Credo Maldini abbia più paletti ed anche per andare in bagno debba alzare la mano e chiedere il permesso al prof. Ivan di economia e gestione d'impresa.


Anche no. Vedi altro post che ho appena scritto


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Pioli è incatenato per adesso,ma perderà protezione.
> Pensi che rischi anche Ibra?
> Sta roba di essere legati ci sta, ma non so fino a che punto, è pur sempre un posto di lavoro e i ruoli sono differenti, non parliamo di un allenatore e del vice.


non è che rischia, ma senza maldini nessuno lo rinnoverà mai.


----------



## MagicBox (29 Giugno 2022)

Aveva ragione a chiedere un ruolo alla Marotta, abbiamo una catena decisionale assurda 

Comunque se rimane è una garanzia, aveva chiesto un cambio di passo importante per continuare


----------



## jacky (29 Giugno 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ho un sogno: Maldini che va davanti alle telecamere dicendo "ho firmato un mese fa".


Possono fare quello che vogliono.
Se non vogliono comunicare da Maggio a Settembre va benissimo.
Però poi non si aspettino che i tifosi, l’unico finanziamento diretto e indiretto che hanno, scuciano 2-3000 euro a stagione a cranio.
Il Milan non produce nulla eh, è una società sportiva


----------



## El picinin (29 Giugno 2022)

Vogliono fare fuori Maldini e ridimensionarci una volta che si vede la luce? Si renderanno conto di cosa significa il Milanismo,lo stadio nuovo lo possono fare Da 10 Milà posti.


----------



## davidelynch (29 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2591
> 
> Intanto origi ha firmato con i nuovi AD


Genio


----------



## Solo (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: l’annuncio del rinnovo di Maldini e Massara dovrebbe arrivare in serata. Rumors raccontano che Maldini aspirasse ad un ruolo come CEO, alla Marotta. Ma resterà dentro l’area tecnica con Massara.


29 giugno ore 15 e non c'è ancora nulla...

Cominciamo a parlare dei sostituti o aspettiamo direttamente il 1 settembre con la fine del mercato perché tanto siamo a posto così?


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2591
> 
> Intanto origi ha firmato con i nuovi AD


bravo , hai ricreato pure il braccino corto


----------



## Solo (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono legati a triplo filo maldini-massara-pioli-ibra


Massara per me rinnova anche senza Maldini... Verrebbe promosso.

A meno che dietro le quinte non abbia rotto i maroni quanto Maldini avrebbe senso anche per la proprietà tenerlo e mandarlo avanti nel lavoro impostato.


----------



## ignaxio (29 Giugno 2022)

per essere un AD ci vogliono competenze che non credo Maldini abbia..


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Capisco Maldini stia sui maroni ai rabbinacci, ma Massara ha bisogno dell'accompagnatore per rinnovare?


Infatti tutti quelli che dicono “Maldini vuole
Questo, quello, vuole diventare Marotta, ecc” dovrebbero riflettere sul perché non sia stato rinnovato Massara


----------



## luigi61 (29 Giugno 2022)

ANNUNCIO UFFICIALE 
21:07:44:10cent:85mill.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è che rischia, ma senza maldini nessuno lo rinnoverà mai.


Lo scudetto lo abbiamo vinto perché c’erano Ibra e Maldini tutti i giorni a Milanello a martellare. Senza di loro torniamo al 5/6 posto


----------



## livestrong (29 Giugno 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ho un sogno: Maldini che va davanti alle telecamere dicendo "ho firmato un mese fa".


Non capiterà semplicemente perché non è vero


----------



## RickyKaka22 (29 Giugno 2022)

Ieri dopo che Divock ha firmato, ha lasciato casa Milan e dopo 1 minuto c'era paolo maldini con la sua porsche nera che usciva, quindi stanno lavorando per il MILAN! e qualche minuto fa è arrivato Ivan a casa Milan...qualcosa bolle nella pentola....a breve sapremo il destino del nostro milan...io sono abbastanza tranquillo....molto piu' felice di ricevere pochi comunicati che fare intervista ogni giorno per dichiarare "fuffa" o sentire determinate cose per il piacere della stampa. Dobbiamo capire che abbiamo scelto una strada....a volte non servono i grandissimi nomi affermati per trovare i campioni di oggi e di domani. Dopo il miracolo di Pierre, Mike, Fikayo io ad occhi chiusi mi fido di questa dirigenza...chiaro che poi ogni tanto qualche colpo venga sbagliato....altrimenti era troppo facile....e non è un gioco manageriale nel quale se prendi i top rating vinci....Forza Milan!


----------



## Andris (29 Giugno 2022)

sì ma a noi interessa quanto sganciano i soldi per il mercato, non a che ora firma Maldini eh


----------



## Solo (29 Giugno 2022)

È arrivato Gazidis in sede a quanto pare. 

Era a NY negli scorsi giorni per esami medici.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Secondo me la differenza sta nel fatto che Gazidis è un impiccione (vedi Ragnick alle spalle), mentre Antonello no.
> Poi è ovvio che Antonello gestisca tutti i dipendenti e i conti, e poi concordi con Marotta gli investimenti, assieme a Zhang (proprietario presente, non come i nostri).


si ma pure sta storia di gadzidis traditore per aver contattato ragnick è ridicola, il suo lavoro è quello, se vedi che i dirigenti hanno piu volte sbagliato scelte è il minimo guardarsi intorno e trovare le soluzioni. Lo disse maldini "se non arrivano i risultati prima cade la testa dell'allenatore , poi quella dei dirigenti"e io ci aggiungo pure se si sbaglia a scegliere di nuovo i dirigenti pure la testa dell'AD


----------



## livestrong (29 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma pure sta storia di gadzidis traditore per aver contattato ragnick è ridicola, il suo lavoro è quello, se vedi che i dirigenti hanno piu volte sbagliato scelte è il minimo guardarsi intorno e trovare le soluzioni. Lo disse maldini "se non arrivano i risultati prima cade la testa dell'allenatore , poi quella dei dirigenti"e io ci aggiungo pure se si sbaglia a scegliere di nuovo i dirigenti pure la testa dell'AD


Gazidis per il Milan è il nulla cosmico, inoltre nella sua carriera le sue squadre non han mai vinto una mazza. Non si può gestire il Milan come un'azienda normale, non si può trattare Maldini come un dirigente qualsiasi facilmente rimpiazzabile


----------



## Devil man (29 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> bravo , hai ricreato pure il braccino corto


Non mi prendo il merito di questa opera d'arte contemporanea l'ho scippata da Twitter


----------



## uolfetto (29 Giugno 2022)

A che ora inizia la "serata"?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Gazidis per il Milan è il nulla cosmico, inoltre nella sua carriera le sue squadre non han mai vinto una mazza. Non si può gestire il Milan come un'azienda normale, non si può trattare Maldini come un dirigente qualsiasi facilmente rimpiazzabile


cosa c'entra questa risposta con quello che ho detto? qualsiasi AD se i dirigenti che ha scelto non stanno rendendo ha il dovere visto che viene pagato per questo di trovare soluzioni e tra le soluzioni c'è anche quella di cambiare dirigenti. Se i dirigenti non rendono la proprietà tira le orecchie all'AD e se l'AD sbaglia ancora nella scelta dei dirigenti quello ad essere liquidato dalla proprietà è proprio l'AD e questo vale in qualsiasi azienda a prescindere da gadzidis, maldini, marotta o chicchesia


----------



## ignaxio (29 Giugno 2022)

Tutti che chiedono quando rinnova Maldini, che poteri avrà Maldini, quando firma Maldini.. 
ma nessuno e dico nessuno che chiede a Maldini come sta.


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Gazidis per il Milan è il nulla cosmico, inoltre nella sua carriera le sue squadre non han mai vinto una mazza. Non si può gestire il Milan come un'azienda normale, non si può trattare Maldini come un dirigente qualsiasi facilmente rimpiazzabile


Nel frattempo che tu parli senza sapere Gazidis e l'area economica della dirigenza ha chiuso 28 sponsorizzazioni, ed è ufficiale il rinnovo con Puma per una cifra di 30 milioni annui (più del doppio rispetto al precedente contratto di 14 milioni).

Non male il "nulla cosmico"...


----------



## livestrong (29 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> cosa c'entra questa risposta con quello che ho detto? qualsiasi AD se i dirigenti che ha scelto non stanno rendendo ha il dovere visto che viene pagato per questo di trovare soluzioni e tra le soluzioni c'è anche quella di cambiare dirigenti. Se i dirigenti non rendono la proprietà tira le orecchie all'AD e se l'AD sbaglia ancora nella scelta dei dirigenti quello ad essere liquidato dalla proprietà è proprio l'AD e questo vale in qualsiasi azienda a prescindere da gadzidis, maldini, marotta o chicchesia


Il problema sta sempre nelle modalità. Rispetto per la storia del club, non solo per i conti. Vai a provare a prendere rangnick di soppiatto ignorando del tutto boban e Maldini, roba per me inqualificabile a livello sportivo. Inoltre: visto che il Milan ha vinto con Maldini e non con ragnick, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, ottimo che se ne vada gazidis che auspicava il suo arrivo.


----------



## rossonerosud (29 Giugno 2022)

La verità? Siamo diventati un paese di addormentati con la pancia piena. Fosse successa negli anni 80 o 90 una cosa del genere ci sarebbero state delle contestazioni durissime sotto casa Milan. Durissime.


----------



## livestrong (29 Giugno 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo che tu parli senza sapere Gazidis e l'area economica della dirigenza ha chiuso 28 sponsorizzazioni, ed è ufficiale il rinnovo con Puma per una cifra di 30 milioni annui (più del doppio rispetto al precedente contratto di 14 milioni).
> 
> Non male il "nulla cosmico"...


Bene per Elliott e cardinale, che ti devo dire. A me tifoso non frega una mazza se poi i soldi non vengono reinvestiti


----------



## livestrong (29 Giugno 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> La verità? Siamo diventati un paese di addormentati con la pancia piena. Fosse successa negli anni 80 o 90 una cosa del genere ci sarebbero state delle contestazioni durissime sotto casa Milan. Durissime.


Il problema è anche che la mentalità italiana è una mentalità da sottomessi. Pure l'intervista di Maldini è stata fatta passare come un atto di lesa maestà, quando alla fin fine manco ha detto qualcosa di particolarmente scabroso. Qua in Italia molta gente è abituata a rinunciare alla propria dignità pur di lavorare, poi si dimenticano di recuperarla quando si tratta di parlare della propria squadra


----------



## Zenos (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma prima o dopo il TG??


Durante una pausa pubblicitaria...forse...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Il problema sta sempre nelle modalità. Rispetto per la storia del club, non solo per i conti. Vai a provare a prendere rangnick di soppiatto ignorando del tutto boban e Maldini, roba per me inqualificabile a livello sportivo. Inoltre: visto che il Milan ha vinto con Maldini e non con ragnick, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, ottimo che se ne vada gazidis che auspicava il suo arrivo.


ma cosa di soppiatto? tutto ste storie di trame oscure e di tradimenti in stile trono di spade. Logico che se gadzidis non vede i risultati inizia a guardarsi attorno, cosa avrebbe dovuto dire "maldini, boban guardate che state su un filo di capello spezzato e sto gia contattando il vostro sostituto" ? in qualsiasi azienda i dipendenti non sanno cosa fanno i loro capi e se vengono licenziati lo sanno alla fine.
Quando maldini e boban hanno contattato pioli o hanno iniziato a guardarsi attorno per trovare un sostituto non l'hanno fatto alle spalle di giampaolo?


----------



## mandraghe (29 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Gazidis per il Milan è il nulla cosmico, inoltre nella sua carriera le sue squadre non han mai vinto una mazza. Non si può gestire il Milan come un'azienda normale, non si può trattare Maldini come un dirigente qualsiasi facilmente rimpiazzabile



E non tanto per il nome ma per i risultati.

Gazidis può esaltarsi per l'aumento dei ricavi e per l'aumento degli introiti commerciali. Ma la verità è che senza il lavoro di Maldini, Massara e degli altri dirigenti sportivi stavamo ancora a mendicare sponsorizzazioni del livello di un'Atalanta qualsiasi.

Abbiamo fatto un 2° ed un 1° posto abbattendo i costi e spendendo pochissimo nel mercato, siamo quasi al record di fatturato, non abbiamo debiti finanziari eppure si continua a non fare mercato. 

E si elogia Gazidis che per ben due volte ha cercato di far fuori Maldini e Massara. E chissà che stavolta non ci riesca, con sommo gaudio di molti tifosi.


----------



## livestrong (29 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma cosa di soppiatto? tutto ste storie di trame oscure e di tradimenti in stile trono di spade. Logico che se gadzidis non vede i risultati inizia a guardarsi attorno, cosa avrebbe dovuto dire "maldini, boban guardate che state su un filo di capello spezzato e sto gia contattando il vostro sostituto" ? in qualsiasi azienda i dipendenti non sanno cosa fanno i loro capi e se vengono licenziati lo sanno alla fine.
> Quando maldini e boban hanno contattato pioli o hanno iniziato a guardarsi attorno per trovare un sostituto non l'hanno fatto alle spalle di giampaolo?


Quale parte del "il Milan non è un'azienda qualunque" non è chiara?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Quale parte del "il Milan non è un'azienda qualunque" non è chiara?


e chi lo dice che il milan non è un'azienda qualunque ? tu?  il segreto del nostro successo è stato proprio quello, cioè essere gestiti come azienda dove ognugno aveva i propri compiti, ognuno era un ingranaggio di una catena di montaggio. L'azienda con il padre padrone l'abbiamo gia vista ai tempi di galliani, quindi abbiamo gia dato


----------



## livestrong (29 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> e chi lo dice che il milan non è un'azienda qualunque ? tu?


Il buon senso. Il Milan si regge economicamente sul sostegno dei tifosi. Il rispetto di una leggenda come Maldini va di pari passo col rispetto dei tifosi. Paragonarlo a Giampaolo non ha senso, è puro voler tirare acqua al proprio mulino. Peraltro ripeto, alla fine Maldini uno scudetto ce l'ha fatto vincere, quindi evidentemente il problema non era lui, quanto piuttosto l'incapacità di gazidis a lavorare con lui.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Il buon senso. Il Milan si regge economicamente sul sostegno dei tifosi. Il rispetto di una leggenda come Maldini va di pari passo col rispetto dei tifosi. Paragonarlo a Giampaolo non ha senso, è puro voler tirare acqua al proprio mulino. Peraltro ripeto, alla fine Maldini uno scudetto ce l'ha fatto vincere, quindi evidentemente il problema non era lui, quanto piuttosto l'incapacità di gazidis a lavorare con lui.


"maldini ci ha fatto vincere uno scudetto" è oltremodo irrispettoso verso tutti gli altri artefici della vittoria, maldini ha vinto lo scudetto perche era un membro della squadra, squadra formata anche dall'ottimo massara e sopratutto dal tanto bistrattato moncada "che gioca a football manager", moncada voluto dagli americani fissati col money ball. Senza moncada i theo, i tomori, i leao e i kalulu non gli avremmo mai avuti


----------



## mil77 (29 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Giugno 2022)

Sono le 5:30 del 29 giugno e Maldini non ha ancora rinnovato.
E ancora qualcuno crede a questi bifolchi?


----------



## Pit96 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: l’annuncio del rinnovo di Maldini e Massara dovrebbe arrivare in serata. Rumors raccontano che Maldini aspirasse ad un ruolo come CEO, alla Marotta. Ma resterà dentro l’area tecnica con Massara.


Entro la settimana
Nel weekend
Domenica, come regalo di compleanno a Maldini 
Lunedì, forse martedì 
Oggi o domani
Mercoledì 
A ore
In serata 

To be continued...


----------



## RickyKaka22 (29 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono le 5:30 del 29 giugno e Maldini non ha ancora rinnovato.
> E ancora qualcuno crede a questi bifolchi?


902 presenze e 33 gol in 31 stagioni rossonere (contando anche il settore giovanile), cinque Champions League vinte, di cui due alzate da Capitano. Fidiamoci di lui....se ha firmato 1 mese fa...se non ha ancora firmato...se andrà via....lui avrà sempre ragione per me....


----------



## ibracadabra9 (29 Giugno 2022)

Ragazzi Gazidis il suo l'ha fatto e lo ha fatto bene.
Perchè se è vero che abbiamo vinto lo scudetto per merito di Maldini è anche vero che se siamo passati dall'avere 200mln di perdite ad essere quasi in pareggio il merito è sostanzialmente suo.
poi che al tifosi i conti non interessano c'entra poco.
interessa a loro e a chi ci lavora dentro.
Non contando che ha ereditato una società allo sfascio da rifondare completamente in ogni sua componente.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono le 5:30 del 29 giugno e Maldini non ha ancora rinnovato.
> E ancora qualcuno crede a questi bifolchi?



Comunque vada la figuraccia è già stata fatta.

Maldini e Massara, i maggiori artefici della rinascita del Milan, trattati come due sguatteri.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (29 Giugno 2022)

Gazidis è andato via adesso da Casa Milan....vediamo cosa succede.... non sappiamo se maldini e massara sono in sede....se escono tra poco senza scatoloni possiamo essere sereni...


----------



## Zenos (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: l’annuncio del rinnovo di Maldini e Massara dovrebbe arrivare in serata. Rumors raccontano che Maldini aspirasse ad un ruolo come CEO, alla Marotta. Ma resterà dentro l’area tecnica con Massara.






Voleva vincere lui voleva...ma vaffangu...


----------



## Giofa (29 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Il buon senso. Il Milan si regge economicamente sul sostegno dei tifosi. Il rispetto di una leggenda come Maldini va di pari passo col rispetto dei tifosi. Paragonarlo a Giampaolo non ha senso, è puro voler tirare acqua al proprio mulino. Peraltro ripeto, alla fine Maldini uno scudetto ce l'ha fatto vincere, quindi evidentemente il problema non era lui, quanto piuttosto l'incapacità di gazidis a lavorare con lui.


Gadzidis avrebbe fatto un errore clamoroso a sostituire Maldini con ragnick, e i fatti lo dimostrano.
Detto questo era scontato che, avendone facoltà, se pensasse di cambiare la parte tecnica lo facesse senza dirlo ai possibili silurati.
Come ti faceva notare Oronzo quando vuoi cambiare un allenatore (non Giampaolo, qualunque) lo fai senza consultarlo, dai, mi sembra abbastanza semplice il ragionamento.
E non significa dire bravo Ivan, anzi, però quello rientrava nelle sue mansioni


----------



## livestrong (29 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Gadzidis avrebbe fatto un errore clamoroso a sostituire Maldini con ragnick, e i fatti lo dimostrano.
> Detto questo era scontato che, avendone facoltà, se pensasse di cambiare la parte tecnica lo facesse senza dirlo ai possibili silurati.
> Come ti faceva notare Oronzo quando vuoi cambiare un allenatore (non Giampaolo, qualunque) lo fai senza consultarlo, dai, mi sembra abbastanza semplice il ragionamento.
> E non significa dire bravo Ivan, anzi, però quello rientrava nelle sue mansioni


Per me c'è modo e modo di trattare tali questioni, di certo se scegli di assumere Maldini (e di nasconderti anche dietro alla sua Figura e quella di Leonardo o di boban, diciamo anche le cose fino in fondo), se decidi legittimamente di sostituirlo prima magari lo convochi in sede e gliene parli. Invece no, Gazidis pure all'arsenal ha lasciato le macerie. Sinceramente fatico veramente a capire come lo si possa difendere in una situazione di questo tipo. Galliani che ci ha costruito squadre che vincevano Champions veniva insultato, Gazidis che è un banalissimo colletto bianco senza (a mio parere) particolari capacità diventa l'idolo di parte della tifoseria. Il mondo è bello perché vario ma fatico a comprendere certi ragionamenti


----------



## iceman. (29 Giugno 2022)

Non rinnovano, speriamo fallisca in tutto sta società di pezzenti.


----------



## Zenos (29 Giugno 2022)

Ma davvero siamo arrivati al 29 Giugno e non abbiamo rinnovato i due dirigenti?e mi volete fare credere che tutto questo sia normale?


----------



## __king george__ (29 Giugno 2022)

inizieremo davvero il raduno senza dirigenti? riusciremo a tanto?

quindi al raduno per le foto e le dichiarazioni chi ci sarà? no perchè non esserci i dirigenti sarebbe ridicolo...ma esserci senza contratto ancora di piu...


----------



## nybreath (29 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E non tanto per il nome ma per i risultati.
> 
> Gazidis può esaltarsi per l'aumento dei ricavi e per l'aumento degli introiti commerciali. Ma la verità è che senza il lavoro di Maldini, Massara e degli altri dirigenti sportivi stavamo ancora a mendicare sponsorizzazioni del livello di un'Atalanta qualsiasi.
> 
> ...



É assolutamente vero che la facilita del lavoro di Gazidis dipende anche da altri collaboratori, come quelli dell area tecnica, proprio per questo é normale, come in ogni azienda, che quando i risultati non ci sono i colpevoli, o presunti tali non ci sono. 

Noi siamo venuti da anni dove Galliani faceva tutto e anche quando i risultati andavano male non si poteva cambiare niente, non é normalità. É invece normalità che se Maldini faceva schifo l AD chiedeva il cambio.

Qua non si tratta di affari loschi e sporchi, e giochi dietro il bancone, si tratta di normalità, se le persone lavorano male devono essere sostituite.

Ci sta benissimo a dire che il lavoro di Gazidis passa per i meriti di Maldini e Massara, ma questo non é un demerito, hanno fatto bene entrambe le parti e va riconosciuto. Perche si puo dire che Maldini e Massara hanno fatto eccitare gli sponsor, ma si puo anche dire che quello che verra fatto nel mercato é grazie alle sponsorizzazioni poi ottenute da Gazidis, é un cerchio.

Si puo anche tanto dire che Gazidis voglia fare fuori Maldini cosi come Maldini pare voglia fare fuori Gazidis, sinceramente a queste trame losche io non ci credo, tra l altro secondo me sia la nuova proprieta che gazidis sanno che fare fuori Maldini significa la devastazione nei tifosi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Per me c'è modo e modo di trattare tali questioni, di certo se scegli di assumere Maldini (e di nasconderti anche dietro alla sua Figura e quella di Leonardo o di boban, diciamo anche le cose fino in fondo), se decidi legittimamente di sostituirlo prima magari lo convochi in sede e gliene parli. Invece no, Gazidis pure all'arsenal ha lasciato le macerie. Sinceramente fatico veramente a capire come lo si possa difendere in una situazione di questo tipo. Galliani che ci ha costruito squadre che vincevano Champions veniva insultato, Gazidis che è un banalissimo colletto bianco senza (a mio parere) particolari capacità diventa l'idolo di parte della tifoseria. Il mondo è bello perché vario ma fatico a comprendere certi ragionamenti


ma perche bisogna sempre esagerare la situazione, non credo esista qualcuno sulla faccia della terra che abbia come idolo gadzidis, semplicemente si sta facendo notare che la situazione è piu complicata della narazzione banale che vede maldini eroe contro gadzidis sauron della situazione. 
Ormai la situazione è diventata abbastanza ridicola e qualunque sia la decisione presa da maldini, massara, gadzidis devono renderla nota


----------



## Hellscream (29 Giugno 2022)

Mi confermano che ancora _c'è tempo_


----------



## Giofa (29 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Per me c'è modo e modo di trattare tali questioni, di certo se scegli di assumere Maldini (e di nasconderti anche dietro alla sua Figura e quella di Leonardo o di boban, diciamo anche le cose fino in fondo), se decidi legittimamente di sostituirlo prima magari lo convochi in sede e gliene parli. Invece no, Gazidis pure all'arsenal ha lasciato le macerie. Sinceramente fatico veramente a capire come lo si possa difendere in una situazione di questo tipo. Galliani che ci ha costruito squadre che vincevano Champions veniva insultato, Gazidis che è un banalissimo colletto bianco senza (a mio parere) particolari capacità diventa l'idolo di parte della tifoseria. Il mondo è bello perché vario ma fatico a comprendere certi ragionamenti


Uno che lo ritenga idolo addirittura devo conoscerlo.
Quello che dici ci può stare, però alla fine Maldini è rimasto, quindi non era così chiusa la trattativa con Ragnick. Se avesse chiuso mi sarei aspettato sicuramente un incontro per comunicarglielo prima di annunciare il cambio.
Ivan e Paolo non si amano, mi sembra chiaro, però nel sondaggio con Ragnick non gli faccio grandi colpe "comunicative".
Sulla scelta naturalmente i fatti hanno poi dimostrato che sarebbe stato un disastro. Qui nel forum tra l'altro non erano tutti schierati contro Ragnick


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Giugno 2022)

Scommetto che l'annuncio è stato rimandato a domani ?


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

Organizziamo il countdown con lo spumante per domani sera


----------



## iceman. (29 Giugno 2022)

Gazzosa non fa altro che parlare di quanti tifosi abbia il Milan in giro per il mondo, ma di calcio non ha mai capito un acca.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scommetto che l'annuncio è stato rimandato a domani ?


Per me non annunciano niente nemmeno domani.


----------



## Goro (29 Giugno 2022)

I giornalisti brancolano nel buio dando ogni giorno una deadline diversa e venendo continuamente smentiti, intanto tra un articolo fuffa e l'altro siamo arrivati a luglio senza calciomercato


----------



## R41D3N (29 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scommetto che l'annuncio è stato rimandato a domani ?


Gira che rigira domani arriva l'annuncio del non rinnovo, non mi meraviglierei affatto, anzi. Nella migliore delle ipotesi sarebbe comunque un epic fail avendo perso tutto questo tempo ed obiettivi di mercato prefissati da mesi. Situazione veramente assurda, mai vista una cosa simile da campioni d'italia.


----------



## livestrong (29 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma perche bisogna sempre esagerare la situazione, non credo esista qualcuno sulla faccia della terra che abbia come idolo gadzidis, semplicemente si sta facendo notare che la situazione è piu complicata della narazzione banale che vede maldini eroe contro gadzidis sauron della situazione.
> Ormai la situazione è diventata abbastanza ridicola e qualunque sia la decisione presa da maldini, massara, gadzidis devono renderla nota


Guarda per quanto mi riguarda se Gazidis se ne andasse farei festa, proprio perché voleva sostituire Maldini, visto quel che è successo poi. Ha avuto torto nel voler cercare ragnick, poche balle. Il campo lo ha dimostrato. Le dichiarazioni del gazzosa hanno invece dimostrato che è stato rapido a pigliarsi meriti non propri nella vittoria dello scudetto. Questi son fatti sotto gli occhi di tutti, basta saperli riconoscere (per quanto mi riguarda).


----------



## livestrong (29 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Uno che lo ritenga idolo addirittura devo conoscerlo.
> Quello che dici ci può stare, però alla fine Maldini è rimasto, quindi non era così chiusa la trattativa con Ragnick. Se avesse chiuso mi sarei aspettato sicuramente un incontro per comunicarglielo prima di annunciare il cambio.
> Ivan e Paolo non si amano, mi sembra chiaro, però nel sondaggio con Ragnick non gli faccio grandi colpe "comunicative".
> Sulla scelta naturalmente i fatti hanno poi dimostrato che sarebbe stato un disastro. Qui nel forum tra l'altro non erano tutti schierati contro Ragnick


Per quanto riguarda Ragnick credo che la verità salterà fuori in qualche video di Suma tra una decina d'anni. Tutti possiamo dare la nostra interpretazione legittima, la mia è che non sia stato preso perché chiedeva investimenti di un certo tipo


----------



## livestrong (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: l’annuncio del rinnovo di Maldini e Massara dovrebbe arrivare in serata. Rumors raccontano che Maldini aspirasse ad un ruolo come CEO, alla Marotta. Ma resterà dentro l’area tecnica con Massara.


.


----------



## Mika (29 Giugno 2022)

Anche oggi l'annuncio domani?


----------



## mandraghe (29 Giugno 2022)

nybreath ha scritto:


> É assolutamente vero che la facilita del lavoro di Gazidis dipende anche da altri collaboratori, come quelli dell area tecnica, proprio per questo é normale, come in ogni azienda, che quando i risultati non ci sono i colpevoli, o presunti tali non ci sono.
> 
> Noi siamo venuti da anni dove Galliani faceva tutto e anche quando i risultati andavano male non si poteva cambiare niente, non é normalità. É invece normalità che se Maldini faceva schifo l AD chiedeva il cambio.
> 
> ...




Questo assolutamente. Però alla base ci sono i risultati sportivi, senza quelli non si va da nessuna parte.

Faccio un esempio: quando la Ferrari vinceva c'erano Schumacher, Todt, Brawn e Montezemolo. Andati via i primi tre e rimasto Montezemolo c'è stato un crollo. Ergo Montezemolo non era fondamentale.

Lo stesso sta capitando col Milan attuale: tra M&M e Gazidis io vedo molto più decisivi i dirigenti sportivi.

Intendiamoci, nessuno è indispensabile. Però con una società che non tira fuori i soldi ci si deve aggrappare a Maldini.

Anche Berlusconi quando arrivò fece fuori Rivera, con gran scandalo dei tifosi. Però i piani che aveva in mente non contemplavano Rivera. 

Se oggi arrivasse qualcuno e facesse quello che fece Berlusconi nell'86, azzerando tutto (Maldini compreso), investendo pesantemente ma con un progetto vincente non starei a fare le barricate. 

Ma purtroppo nulla di simile si vede all'orizzonte. Perciò in questo periodo ci dobbiamo aggrappare alla dirigenza sportiva.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

comunque per non dimenticare, quelli che ringraziano maldini anche per l'acqua quando piove sono gli stessi che davano 4 al mercato della scorsa estate e 1 a quello invernale.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> comunque per non dimenticare, quelli che ringraziano maldini anche per l'acqua quando piove sono gli stessi che davano 4 al mercato della scorsa estate e 1 a quello invernale.


E che voto vuoi dare a un non mercato?
Alla fine a giugno scorso abbiamo riscattato due giocatori in prestito , abbiamo messo una toppa col 9 con giroud a zero, abbiamo preso billo ballo come vice tourè, abbiamo preso messias perchè altri profili erano impossibili.
A gennaio il nulla cosmico.

A me pare lo scudetto lo abbiamo vinto perchè abbiamo fatto un percorso ma lo abbiamo vinto nonostante un non mercato.
Ma il mercato non si è fatto perchè non c'era un euro.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E non tanto per il nome ma per i risultati.
> 
> Gazidis può esaltarsi per l'aumento dei ricavi e per l'aumento degli introiti commerciali. Ma la verità è che senza il lavoro di Maldini, Massara e degli altri dirigenti sportivi stavamo ancora a mendicare sponsorizzazioni del livello di un'Atalanta qualsiasi.
> 
> ...



Ma è così che funziona adesso, anche nel mondo del lavoro.

Il manager arrogante che piazza numeri su un foglio excel per far contento il capo, e poi passa le giornate a prendere il caffè sparando menghiate con le segretarie, è l'artefice di tutto il progetto, la grande mente.

Ma infatti si vedono i risultati di questa mentalità, ben presto si arriverà al collasso.


----------



## nybreath (29 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questo assolutamente. Però alla base ci sono i risultati sportivi, senza quelli non si va da nessuna parte.
> 
> Faccio un esempio: quando la Ferrari vinceva c'erano Schumacher, Todt, Brawn e Montezemolo. Andati via i primi tre e rimasto Montezemolo c'è stato un crollo. Ergo Montezemolo non era fondamentale.
> 
> ...



Si e no, non saprei, secondo me soprattutto oggi le societa sportive sono molto piu aziende, e non si puo piu prescindere dai risultati economici. 

Parlando chiaramente il risultato di Gazidis all'ultima giornata era quello, ma se noi non vincevamo il campionato avremmo detto lo stesso di M e M, o avremmo magari detto che faceva schifo messiah, ibra era un suicidio perche non ha mai giocato ne niente.

Per me hanno lavorato bene entrambe le parti, senza eccitarmi ulteriormente, hanno fatto un miracolo, ma ci sta anche che gli altri quest anno hanno veramente fatto pena, poi questo non deve levare niente a noi, ma bisogna rimanere piedi a terra, M e M non hanno costruito il nuovo Barca, siamo stati i migliori in un campionato veramente mediocre...cmq...

Sinceramente io preferisco che le due parti siano divise, a me il periodo di Galliani con pieni poteri che non poteva essere rimosso neanche dopo aver dimostrato per anni e anni di non essere un DS capace non ritorna in mente con piacere. Preferisco che se Maldini fa male vada cacciato, cosi come Gazidis e chiunque altro, come succede in qualsiasi societa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> comunque per non dimenticare, quelli che ringraziano maldini anche per l'acqua quando piove sono gli stessi che davano 4 al mercato della scorsa estate e 1 a quello invernale.


all'epoca molti facevano facile ironia su maldini, quello con le palle a mollo ad ibiza o miami, quello che appena insediato disse "castillejo è quello che mi incuriosisce di piu", ora è diventato l'artefice unico della vittoria scudetto, massara e moncada imposto dalla proprità non hanno alcun merito. Bho io non capisco perche la moderazione sia cosi difficile, o tutto bianco o tutto nero è qui dentro.


----------



## iceman. (29 Giugno 2022)

Io non ci voglio credere che stanno gettando nel cesso 2-3 anni


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E che voto vuoi dare a un non mercato?
> Alla fine a giugno scorso abbiamo riscattato due giocatori in prestito , abbiamo messo una toppa col 9 con giroud a zero, abbiamo preso billo ballo come vice tourè, abbiamo preso messias perchè altri profili erano impossibili.
> A gennaio il nulla cosmico.
> 
> ...


si ok ma se dai i meriti a maldini (che fa il mercato) e poi dici che non abbiamo fatto mercato, che meriti ha maldini?
a logica, se non fai mercato e vinci i meriti sono di pioli e della crescita di quelli che hai già, no?


----------



## mil77 (29 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda Ragnick credo che la verità salterà fuori in qualche video di Suma tra una decina d'anni. Tutti possiamo dare la nostra interpretazione legittima, la mia è che non sia stato preso perché chiedeva investimenti di un certo tipo


La verità su ragnick è già saltata fuori...c'è stata una causa e ci sono gli atti...


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ok ma se dai i meriti a maldini (che fa il mercato) e poi dici che non abbiamo fatto mercato, che meriti ha maldini?
> a logica, se non fai mercato e vinci i meriti sono di pioli e della crescita di quelli che hai già, no?


Vabbè ma questa squadra ha vinto dopo un percorso lungo e i meriti sono di maldini, massara e anche zorro.
Non lo scordiamo.
Lo scudetto inizia con l'arrivo di theo, continua con l'arrivo di ibra e finisce con l'entrata di giroud.
Step by step.
Nulla si inventa.

E qualcosa l'abbiamo pure sbagliata eh, ma abbiamo sbagliato meno dei rivali.


----------

